

Show HN: Having fun with my portfolio. - dougk16
http://www.dougkoellmer.com/portfolio

======
gkoberger
Just a heads up, but I've worked for at least two companies so far that
automatically throw away any applications written in code like that. It's
pretty common that people submit resumes like this, and I've never seen anyone
hired from it.

I hate to be negative, however I just want to make sure you don't disqualify
yourself from jobs you're qualified for :)

If you decide to keep it, I'd make everything that isn't a string (aka, the
actual details about you) a light gray that fades into the background. So,
anyone scanning it only really sees the important parts.

[EDIT] More critiques:

    
    
      - What languages do you write? Java? List the languages, don't just mock business people for no reason. That line is offensive to some people and means nothing to everyone else.
      - At least three of your "Achievements" are negative about yourself (and make you look glib)
      - Have you never had a job nor gone to college?

~~~
tjbiddle
You shouldn't _submit_ a resume like this. If you're sending in a resume - you
always send it in a 'normal' format; but I always think these are good for
your personal website! Shows creativity, that you're passionate about what you
do, and if it's complex enough - an extra project to showcase!

~~~
ChuckMcM
+1 to this. There is the 'form' which is a resume, and there is the 'fun'
which is something like this. There are several in loops while (! dead) { ...
}.

------
nej
Not sure if this was intentional but
[http://www.dougkoellmer.com/](http://www.dougkoellmer.com/) throws a "Error:
NOT_FOUND"

~~~
dougk16
Thanks...yea in the process of getting my personal site together, and should
probably put up something a little less off-putting in the mean time.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
You should make it throw a FileNotFoundException, if you're gonna go with that
motif.

------
7Figures2Commas
Dear Doug,

Thank you for sharing the GitHub. I work with some of the hottest startups in
the Bay Area and one has an immediate opening for a rockstar ninja.

Are you available to come in and implement bubble sort on a whiteboard
tomorrow, Friday, October 25 at 10:00 am?

Sincerely,

A. Typical Recruiter

~~~
dougk16
I'm there baby! I'll be practicing my bubble sort skills all night!

